# Why dogs never die



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Crying...crying..


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Just perfect


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Yes, I think Bo,Josie, and Toby all just woke up...I feel their tails..


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Three years after I thought my dear Wolf left me, I still have times when I can't breathe and my heart hurts. Now I know why. Thank you.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Ouch, Ouch, Ouch. Wap. Wap. Wap.


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

Hiding my face so my co-workers do not think I have lost my mind for crying for no obvious reason..... simply perfect....


----------

